# Bahrain



## carplady (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm going to Bahrain on 6th Feburary to meet my Indian boyfriend who lives there.

We want to marry there and I wonder if anyone can tell me what documents are required and how long does it take

Many thanks


----------

